

How did Lake Nyos suddenly kill 1,700 people? - jedwhite
http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/lake-nyos.htm

======
tuacker
All in one page here:
[http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophys...](http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/lake-
nyos.htm/printable)

------
kingofspain
Remember reading about limnic lakes a few years back. Crazy stuff. I also
recall from even earlier a story about a beach bursting into flames, the
scientific rationale given for why this occurred begged the question why
didn't happen all the effing time? Been unable to find it online though so now
I'm worried it maybe shouldve been filed under Fortean Bollocks.

------
bpodgursky
It's an interesting story, but I had to stop reading when I read this line:

"The cloud was actually CO2 mixed with air. "

------
orenmazor
what a TERRIBLY written article.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limnic_eruption>

------
jnoller
This is why the TSA checks you for lakes when you go through airport security,
in addition to fully body scans and taking off your shoes.

Don't let the lakes win.

